# Is anyone else this lucky?



## recurvekid2465 (Nov 12, 2006)

First off i e-mailed limbsavers and got free silencers for my compound, saving me about 20 or more dollars. Second i e-mailed bear archery and got a free medallion for my longbow since i lost mine, saving me about 10 bucks. Is anyone else this lucky or is it just me.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Got a real nice dvd from Double Bull, 2 broadheads from I think American Broadhead company, and some sample blazer vanes. All you have to do is ask real nice. I wish other company's would send out free samples.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Luckier I beleive...

Last summer I ofund the e-mail adress of the renowned pimitive expert, John McPherson. After answering my questions he sent me his second book (which I didin't have) SIGNED!

Oh, yeah- I'm lucky!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I have gotten X-10's (2 dozon ) for free, nocks, archery range fees, finger taps, and alot more I just can't think of them at this point.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

How the heck do u guys get this stuff???


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

Ziman said:


> How the heck do u guys get this stuff???


Luck, I suppose


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Im lucky as crap but not with archery stuff


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Im lucky as crap but not with archery stuff


Im never lucky:sad: 
well, sometimes Im lucky but the same as you Im not lucky with archery stuff


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

cant say ive ever gotten anything for free. maybe i should start tying a lil harder


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i keep getting free food at school all the time, and i don't even try to get it. poeple just offer it to me for some reason, and i always accept it.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

2 fellow AT members donated me a brandnew target, broadheads, stab, and string wax. There are great people on here


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

try 1/2 off a dozen arrows from easton with two dozen pins and pin nocks for free, then my first bow blew up and I got a replacment for free, I got two finger tabs and two V-Bars from KAP. Amazing discounts from Alpen spotting scopes and 2 strings for free from Taylor Maid strings. oh an my limbs just delaminted and I am getting new ones.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Do you guys compete, or are they just jumping all over you because they think maybe they can make lifelong customers out of you?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> Do you guys compete, or are they just jumping all over you because they think maybe they can make lifelong customers out of you?



I have been competing for almost 4 years and the only reason why I get free things is because i help out my sponsors. It's not luck for me. I have a good choice to make my dreams come true and people see that in me that's why I get free things and I work really hard for everything I get too.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

i was on the World Indoor Team and have been shooting for 5 years.


----------

